
Terminal escape sequences – the new XSS for Linux sysadmins - ghgr
https://ma.ttias.be/terminal-escape-sequences-the-new-xss-for-linux-sysadmins/
======
eesmith
Why is it "the new XSS" when the content even says "These techniques have been
known for many years" ?

